# The Case of a Missing Boy



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

An interesting thing I noticed about two Salzburg Festival performances of Don Carlo from 1958 (with Karajan) and 1960 (with Santi):

http://www.salzburgerfestspiele.at/archive_detail/programid/346/id/3/j/1958
http://www.salzburgerfestspiele.at/archive_detail/programid/337/id/3/j/1960

Both casts list Norbert Balatsch as performer of the Tebaldo, a page for Queen Elisabeth di Valois. But, in reality, Norbert Balatsch has baritone voice and in 1968 (40 yo) he was appointed a Chordirektor of Chor der Wiener Staatsoper. There is no way he was performing each night a soprano role of Tebaldo.

As a wide guess, I suspect they put his name in the cast because still undecided on the actual performer and Balatsch was to appoint someone from the Chor to fill it. Then they forgot to replace his name with that of actual soprano (may be different for each Festival).

But it seems to me, this error now is to be found not only in Salzburg Festival archives, but on actual CD releases (at least Karajan boxset does contain it while failing to credit Chormaster at all). I do not have Santi recording to check it out.

So here is a trivia question (to which I do not have the answer yet): what soprano performed the role of Tebaldo for Karajan and Santi?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't recognise those voices at all. 
I guess you did you searches on the net like I can 't find it either


----------

